# The London Women's Clinc - Egg sharing programme



## Jake7 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi, 

I'm a newbie. Has anyone had any dealings with The London's Women Clinic? I have a high FSh (highest 40) at the age of 28 and told egg donor is our only option. On the JRH Oxford waiting list but also seeing what other clinic are availible.

Thanks


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Jake,

I've had several cycles with my own eggs at LWC with no success and am now moving to DE. I went on the waiting list in Feb, have just been matched and ET is scheduled for end Aug if all goes well. I basically called and reminded them regularly that I was waiting so have been matched quite quickly I think

Pls PM me if you have specific questions re LWC, happy to answer
Good luck
Suitcase
x


----------

